# Plantinga Conference Videos



## CatechumenPatrick (Jul 13, 2010)

The videos of Plantinga’s retirement conference (which was this past May) are now up on Notre Dame’s Youtube channel: YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
The conference is both a significant event in philosophy (the end of Plantinga’s teaching career) but one of the best conferences in philosophy I’ve been to or could imagine, with many of the most distinguished Christian philosophers featured or present. 

Also, for those interested, I should note I added close to a dozen links to new philosophy and theology audio/video resources on my site I posted a while back, the link to which you can find in my signature below. I added philosophy courses at Notre Dame, a site featuring recorded conferences in philosophy of physics (e.g., on the laws of nature), a site with over fifty of John Caputo’s recorded courses (he is a leading continental philosopher of religion and Derrida apologist), as well as links to courses in ancient near east religions. Again, I hope it proves helpful to someone here.


----------

